# Books Containing Affirmations



## TheEncourager (Jan 1, 2004)

You can get the books The Donï¿½t Sweat Affirmations by Richard Carlson and I Can Do It by Louise L. Hay from Amazon.com These books should have affirmations to keep you positive.


----------

